# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Need some help :D

## omaratie

Hello so i'm going to show you 2 picture of my ADFs aquarium and i would like you to give me your opinion and some advice  :Smile: 
 

There's 4 rocks , 3 small are down holding the the upper 4th rock (almost flat) , i thought that maybe the frogs would hide under it and you can see a decoration also for the frogs to hide in.

I bought an aquatic plant that floats of the top but removed it because a frogs goes on it, so i wanted to avoid dehydration of the frog 

I was thinking about replacing the rocks with 2 plants --> 1: anubias ( if i find) , 2 : you chose 

The filter doesn't agitate the water there's a tube that goes from the filter to the upper corner of the aquarium and the water falls quietly on the side of the aquarium ( idk if you understood but try figuring it out from the picture  :Smile:  )

Did you like the white gravel ?

Does the plants needs a special gravel ? (not sure of the word ''gravel'' but i've translated it from my language to English )

----------


## Jen

I love this set up but think the frogs (and you!) would love it much more if it had sand substrate.   It gives them a softer landing area after their mad dash to the surface for a breath of air.

In my opinion, I would leave the lovely large rock set up you have and plant around it.   It would really give your tank a great look.  Plants you should check out are Anubis, Wisteria, Amazon Sword, Java Fern, Banana Plant....they are all very simple to keep and undemanding.   They also help out immensely with water quality.

----------


## Carlos

Hello Omar!  Well, I don't keep ACFs; but I keep Anubias.  Unless you get a big plant, can both keep rocks and plants in there, at least until Anubias grow (very slowly).  

Species depend on what is available locally.  Here are some to look at and help decide: Anubias & Lagenandra .  Their light requirements are very low, ambient seems to be fine with mine.  Also, they are very forgiving about substrate.  You don't even need to plant them (I keep one loose per Betta tank).  If you tie them to something with thread, their roots will grab it and they look nice that way too.

You did mention gravel and if so; have to be careful if frogs feed off bottom.  If a frog swallows gravel it could get impacted and become sick.  Sugar size sand (not the sharp black one) is a better substrate for them.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## omaratie

Okay thanks for the advice, don't worry the gravel is bigger then then ADFs mouth they can't swallow it , ill get my plants this saturday , ill post some pictuers if you want  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Jen

Even if it is large enough not to be swallowed, it is still a very rough landing spot.

----------


## omaratie

Ye i was thinking about sand but because im afraid it will mix up with the food ( going to make a thread about my frogy feeding )

----------


## Carlos

> Ye i was thinking about sand but because im afraid it will mix up with the food ( going to make a thread about my frogy feeding )


As long as sand is sugar sized (0.25-1.0 mm) and round shaped (play sand or CaribSea sugar sized sand) it's OK  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## omaratie

> As long as sand is sugar sized (0.25-1.0 mm) and round shaped (play sand or CaribSea sugar sized sand) it's OK  .


thanks for the information i was going to ask a question about the type of the sand  :Big Grin:

----------


## Felis

Hi,

I have a question: does this tank have a lid? I don´t see one in the pics. Even with a water level this low, ADFs are capable of climbing off the tank and escape; this all too often leads to dead frogs. So if there is no lid, you should get something to securely cover the tank with.

----------


## omaratie

it does have a lid but removed it to take the pictures  :Big Grin:  thx for caring  :Smile:

----------

Felis

----------


## kathreen

You didn't say how many frogs or what gender they happen to be, but one comment is it looks like you could put some more stuff in your tank. These frogs really like to hide. I'd recommend a terracotta pot, beta log, or some plants (you can also buy silk plants that way to get more color!) I originally had a pretty sparse tank, but then my two frogs kept mating like the dickens...putting more stuff gave them both more hiding spots and helped her hide from him a bit.

----------


## omaratie

I habe ADFs and can i put them  each sand ?

----------

